# General rule question from a non-tournament fisher



## 61BelAir

Okay.....this one is probably going to get me laughed at a lot, but I have to ask:

Regarding bass tournaments where there is a 2 person team - Is it 5 fish per angler, or 5 fish per boat/team??

Honestly I used the search function and did some reading on here before asking.


----------



## c-rig king

Limit is for team as a whole. Usually 5 fish per boat.


----------



## 61BelAir

Thanks for replying.  I don't plan on entering any (except hopefully some kayak tournaments just for fun) but it's nice to know how we're doing when I fish with my wife or a friend.  Something to compare to if you will.


----------



## dirttracker84

You can fish with us April 1st we are having one at Hamburg State Park(not to from Milledgeville) that way you can get your feet wet (so to speak) and see how most tournaments go but you'd need some way to keep the fish alive or you will incur a dead fish penalty and that takes away from your total weight.Hope you will join us.Thanks


----------



## 61BelAir

dirttracker84 said:


> You can fish with us April 1st we are having one at Hamburg State Park(not to from Milledgeville) that way you can get your feet wet (so to speak) and see how most tournaments go but you'd need some way to keep the fish alive or you will incur a dead fish penalty and that takes away from your total weight.Hope you will join us.Thanks



Thanks for the invite.  I know that people rig up livewells out of coolers and aerators on their kayaks, but I don't think I'd want to go through all of that for a tournament especially when it might just kill the bass anyway.  Maybe we could drive over in time for the weigh in and check that part out....and then launch and fish awhile?  We've been planning to fish Hamburg soon anyway.  I haven't been out there since around 1990 and my wife has never been.  Even though it's a state park, I don't imagine we would be very welcome if we showed up early and went fun fishing during your tournament without entering it.  Might not be proper etiquette.


----------



## bfriendly

61BelAir said:


> Thanks for replying.  I don't plan on entering any (except hopefully some kayak tournaments just for fun) but it's nice to know how we're doing when I fish with my wife or a friend.  Something to compare to if you will.



BTW-not a dumb question at all...........I might recommend a BFL tourney as a Co-angler too if you want to fish in a tourney at an Awesome lake! In a format like that, there are two separate anglers, each in their own division; Boater and Non-Boater. 

Most of your local tourneys around here are going to be "team" trails.........I hope one day my 13yo will love to fish enough to tourney fish with me. The Monday nighter out of Allatoona for example is an AWESOME tourney and I had a blast with my BFF for a few seasons, even though we never got in the money and seldom caught a limit


----------



## dirttracker84

61BelAir, it would not mess with our tournament if you want to come and fish, we aren't that serious about fishing just a bunch of guys that like to have fun and TRY to catch a limit of bass and win a little extra gas money...LOL


----------



## 61BelAir

dirttracker84 said:


> 61BelAir, it would not mess with our tournament if you want to come and fish, we aren't that serious about fishing just a bunch of guys that like to have fun and TRY to catch a limit of bass and win a little extra gas money...LOL



Thank you.   We'll try to make it out to some of your stops.  Hamburg and Jordan's Mill are both places we've planned on getting to anyway.  Some of the others we haven't heard of.....and it's always nice to find new places near home.


----------



## dirttracker84

Sounds great


----------

